# Interesting information on varnish in cold weather



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought some of you might be interested in this link:

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t5/Steve-Mickley/Varnish-and-Cold-Weather/ba-p/8101

The part about oxygen vs heat is especially illuminating.

I bought some Waterlox today to test this out.


----------

